# Homer's Cold Smoker



## homer oz (Jun 5, 2015)

G'Day all,

I'm only new to this process and this forum.

I thought some of you may be interested in and able to comment on any short comings of my Cold Smoking set-up?

Here are some images of the construction of and the almost finished set-up;













003.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






This is an image of the Fire Pit, Smoke Transfer Pipe (STP) and the plinth for the Smoke Cabinet













006.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






An image of the now bricked up Fire Pit with the now buried STP, at the top center of it.













008.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






The cabinet, during fabrication.













020.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






The now lined cabinet, with the access door in place. please note, both the in and out holes at either end of the cabinet (The Coffin)!













028.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






The All-Weather 2" Dia stainless steel smoke stack top, clamped up and ready for Tig welding.













029.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






A view of the set-up (and a heap of other crap), during it's initial firing.













039.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






The Fire Box, with a bag of Weber Hickory chunks and a can of Duff Beer for size comparison. 













033.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






An image of the top of the smoke cabinet, showing the All-Weather stack, window and smoke damper control













041.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






A view of the open cabinet with the perforated stainless steel shelves in place.













042.JPG



__ homer oz
__ Jun 5, 2015






A close up of the perforated shelves and some of the Cake Cooling Racks in place

Any advice on this set-up would be appreciated!

Doh!

Homer


----------



## broncocoach45 (Aug 15, 2016)

That's incredible. How's it working?


----------



## homer oz (Aug 15, 2016)

G'Day Broncocoach45,

Yes mate, it works well.

Though I did have to add a small 12 Volt booster fan (Flat inline computer type fan), as the smoker is probably to high.

It works just fine in windy weather, as the external smoke stack at the top, draws air across it and pulls smoke through the chamber. 

I was told after I built this, that with Cold Smokers, you are better off to make the cabinet horizontal in design (Hot air/smoke rises, cold air/smoke doesn't rise so much). But the small booster fan, fixed that.

Regards

Homer


----------



## broncocoach45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Would love to see some photos of it in action!


----------

